# 9 lb. Trout Today



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

I just received a phone photo from Mark Robinson...Caught on Norton pumpkinseed sand eel Jr, Texas Wader II 6'6" rod. Trout went 9 lbs. Great job! More details to come.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Interesting*

It is funny, Mark switches to Laguna and bam he catches his 2 biggest trout ever in his life in the span of 3 weeks.....

That is one awesome BIG RIGHT THERE!!!

Good Job Mark!!!

I see a cover shot coming up!

Jode


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

So Jode, It is the rod not the fisherperson!??? 











LOL!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Are You Kidding Water*

It's definitely the indian, but if you have the best arrow made it doesn't hurt either!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*



LagunaShupe said:


> It's definitley the indian, but if you have the best arrow made it doesn't hurt either!!!!!!!!!


Good save! lol

Nice fish, I sure was hoping for one of them yesterday.

Z


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

thats a hoss ill bet she got the kinks out nice trout jay


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Nice action shot.

If you guys want to see some more nice trout caught the last few days go over to www.skinnywateradventures.com and check out the fishing reports....


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

nice fish there. Nice setup too. Those Lagunas are awsome.
-KC


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*The Rest of The Story*

Getting ready for Friday, but wanted to post a few more photos from today. The bite is on right now.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice fish


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

thats a hell ofa trout...what complex is this>?


----------



## luvflounder (Aug 15, 2005)

wow, your my hero... I want to catch one that big!!!!


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

luvflounder said:


> wow, your my hero... I want to catch one that big!!!!


my thoughts exactly lol


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice, congrats. I will down in the Baffin area for four days starting tomorro. That is what I am looking for.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish Capt. Chris. Mark seems to be doing pretty well for you guys. Congrats to Mark.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Great fish and excellent job on the photos, but Capt. these pictures are killin' me............just killin' me.


----------



## capthook (Aug 8, 2004)

*nice job*

Flat out ----- awesome fish.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish, nice pics, and beautiful water. Congrats.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

*My LORD!!*

OK, I have tears rolling down my cheek now. I truly aspire to catch trout like that one day. It has been a long hard road getting there, but I will persevere and keep on plugging! BEAUTIFUL FISH GUYS!! Inspired me so much, I think I'll hit the water as soon as I get off shift at 6 a.m. I just gotta get one!!


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

awsome fish (plural) i wish i could go out this weekend but weathers keepin me in. i need to book a trip with capt. chris or mark sum time seems he always has fish or ducks durin the season. congradulations on the fish and good luck


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeopp, but that isn't baffin, and like I told Trey, TOO MUCH BACKGROUND... Leaving in the AM for the same trout series and will see em there. I'm gonna whisper the spot in his ear and watch his reaction lol.....


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark's caption (Can I keep her, can I keep her Trey?) Trey's response H*LLLLLL no, put her back and let's get the H*ll out of here before someone sees us hehehe.


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

awesome catch. that is one solid trout.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Great Fish and Great Pictures!! But.... put your contact info and/or website on the post Captain... Those are trip booking pictures!!!

Congrats!


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Great pictures and a heck of a trout.


----------



## specag01 (May 12, 2005)

LXA,

Just got to www.bayflatswaterfowl.com

Best guides and setup on the coast in my opinion. NO ONE will work harder for you....


----------



## newbie (May 26, 2004)

*Robinson*

Fished with him this past summer and he was definitely a hard worker. He's one of those guys that will catch more than most will even though you're throwing to the same spot with the same lure, line, rod, etc. Very solid fisherman.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

LagunaShupe said:


> I see a cover shot coming up!


No kidding man. This pic right here looks like a candidate for the cover of the next issue of Gulf Coast Connections:










Awesome fish and great pics guys. Keep it up!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i tan't tawk wight now my tounge is tuck out!!!!!!! BEWIE GUUD...


----------



## Hawg Dawg (Jun 16, 2004)

Alright MARK-MARK-MARK!!! Great job, and to think it was the day before Greg got there.That's okay, me and a bunch of guys from TAS will be there in May with Greg, so save us some good ones. Keep on hookin'. Beau


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Hawgdawg,

Please tell Greg I will call him soon about the camera. No one has them in stock around the Victora area. Anyway, talk with you guys soon.


----------

